# plowing pics from jan 1st-9th



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are a few of many that I have to upload, that week and a half we got some where around 30"+


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

and here are 5 more of that same week


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

these are pics from my moms drive way


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

some great pics, thanks for sharing, some before and after pics would be great,


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a ton of snow


But are you afraid of melting if you get out of the truck or what?


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I see who has been stealing all the snow. It been slow on the east side


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I would be one happy man if monther nature took a dumped like that up here. Till then, I'll keep dreaming.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to see a week and a half stretch that brought 30+in around herepayup...cool pics.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Longae29;970693 said:


> Looks like a ton of snow
> 
> But are you afraid of melting if you get out of the truck or what?


Sorry all pics are from inside, it was my wife taking all the pics, it was a busy week and guesss i just didnt wanna waist time outside taking pics! My Bad. lol if we ever get any more snow I will make it a point to step out and snap a few for everyone, see my last day with my blade on the ground scrapping was jan. 9th, not even a salying since.
She gave it to use hard then slipped out the back door I gues! lmao


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I always take my camera with me, but rarely ever take pictures, it seems like 30 seconds, is just more time than I can spare, i don't blame you for not getting out!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Longae29;970843 said:


> I always take my camera with me, but rarely ever take pictures, it seems like 30 seconds, is just more time than I can spare, i don't blame you for not getting out!


Yea that's the way I feel to. I got a great digatal camera, 3.2mp on my cell and my wifes HTC Hero has a really nice 5 mp camera, like now I need to wash my truck and put my plow on so I can snap a pic for my avatar. Someday I guess I'll get around to it....lol
just sucks because who know when we will ever get any more snow?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

*WOWOWOWOWWOWOWWWWWWW* I sure could use a 30" storm right about now!!!!


----------



## 04HDBoss (Dec 25, 2007)

Where is that? I know some places by the Lakeshore got it bad I live about 15 miles East of South Haven and only got about 5 inches


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good I wish it would snow again here


----------



## Art Beach (Jan 31, 2008)

just wondering did you guy's get any wind with all that snow, when you were getting hammered we had a week and a half of 30-40mph wind out of the north with only about 3' of fresh snow, not jack since though. This is turning out to be the winter that was'nt at least up hear anyway


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

04HDBoss;971470 said:


> Where is that? I know some places by the Lakeshore got it bad I live about 15 miles East of South Haven and only got about 5 inches


So ur pretty close to Bangor? I'm only 15/20 miles from south haven, but most of all that snow was lake effect. I enjoyed the few mornings of 12"+ 
there was one earily morning, around 4ish I headed out, my blade all the way up and still had to drive like 30mph due to the deep snow blasting my windsheild, that was a long ride to my lots I do, rite aids and 5/3rd's. It's only 5 locations (normaly) but when were getting snow, my trigger is 1" plus I help out with other locations, and I have about 30 of my own res. Drives I do after 2-3"+ just enuff to keep me busy for a full 16-18hr day


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Art Beach;971505 said:


> just wondering did you guy's get any wind with all that snow, when you were getting hammered we had a week and a half of 30-40mph wind out of the north with only about 3' of fresh snow, not jack since though. This is turning out to be the winter that was'nt at least up hear anyway


I live in a small town called milburg, just between benton harbor/st.Joe and Coloma/watervliet my mom lives 1/2mile from me and she lives on a N.S rd and I plowed a drift in the drive at 9am and come back around an hr. Later and it looked like I didn't even touch it, that day I plowed her drive 6 times just so she was able to get out if needed and so it the snow didn't get out of control.
Anyways the weather channel claimed we had 40mph+winds and 60mph+ guest with falling snow, it made for a fun week regardless!


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

We got that same storm in north of Buffalo. We had lake effect snows for an entire week. Depending where you lived you either got little to nothing or you got like 3ft of snow over several days of what seemed like was never going to end.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics


----------

